# FISHING GAME!!!



## REO (May 13, 2013)

*There are 100 fish in the LB pond! *
*So guess from 1 to 100!****

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*
Are we ready to have some FUN???

Catch a SPECIAL FISH and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*3 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*
THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!

The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 3 of those numbers have been guessed!
*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.
ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.
*PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD.*

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!
*So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!*

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it!
All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Debby or myself.

The winners are:
#1 *Castle Rock Miniatures*
#2 *MBhorses*
#3 *Barefootin*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.
Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!
Robin, Debby & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special fish!
Let the FUN begin!






*READ THIS!!!!!!!!
All 3 winners are to email me their name and mailing address. All 3 names will be put in a jar and one name drawn out will get the either the "mystery prize" or one of the other 2 prizes. That is the most fair way I can think of!*

*READ THIS TOO!!*

*Anyone wanting to help Debby and I keeping the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it!*



*This month we have the LB Mystery prize!!!!!! *


----------



## Lil Eowyn (May 13, 2013)

1 for Monday =)


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 13, 2013)

I will take 75 today. Thank you!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 13, 2013)

51 FOR mONDAY!


----------



## atotton (May 13, 2013)

5 for monday


----------



## elmerfudd21 (May 13, 2013)

31 please


----------



## REO (May 13, 2013)

Not yet!


----------



## minih (May 13, 2013)

9


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Here fishy, fishy, fishy. Come catch the number 85 for Monday.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 13, 2013)

# 17 for Monday please


----------



## chandab (May 13, 2013)

_11_


----------



## happy appy (May 13, 2013)

10


----------



## REO (May 13, 2013)

Not yet!


----------



## Renee (May 13, 2013)

Number 37 for Monday


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 13, 2013)

29 please


----------



## madmax (May 13, 2013)

22


----------



## JaySTL (May 13, 2013)

42. The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything.


----------



##  (May 14, 2013)

Over here little fishy!!!

97 for Tuesday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 14, 2013)

78 for Tues.


----------



## happy appy (May 14, 2013)

44


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 14, 2013)

65 for Tuesday!


----------



## Barefootin (May 14, 2013)

15 on Tuesday


----------



## Lil Eowyn (May 14, 2013)

12 for Tuesday


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 14, 2013)

Lucky # 13 please


----------



## chandab (May 14, 2013)

14


----------



## Renee (May 14, 2013)

61 for Tuesday


----------



## atotton (May 14, 2013)

38


----------



## elmerfudd21 (May 14, 2013)

54 please


----------



## JaySTL (May 14, 2013)

84


----------



## minih (May 14, 2013)

20


----------



## sea horses (May 14, 2013)

43 tuesday


----------



## REO (May 14, 2013)

Not yet!


----------



## bullockcorner (May 14, 2013)

How about #2 for Tuesday.


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 15, 2013)

I will try 99 today. Thank you!


----------



## REO (May 15, 2013)

Not yet, but it can't be much longer til someone finds one!


----------



## madmax (May 15, 2013)

77


----------



## atotton (May 15, 2013)

80 please


----------



## elmerfudd21 (May 15, 2013)

7


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

Think I'll go for the big 100 for Wednesday.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 15, 2013)

88 for Wed.


----------



## Barefootin (May 15, 2013)

27 for Wednesday, pretty please.


----------



## bullockcorner (May 15, 2013)

76 for Wednesday!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 15, 2013)

40 for Weds!


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 15, 2013)

# 66 please


----------



## chandab (May 15, 2013)

8


----------



## Lil Eowyn (May 15, 2013)

99 for Wednesday


----------



## minih (May 15, 2013)

50


----------



## happy appy (May 15, 2013)

3??


----------



## JaySTL (May 15, 2013)

4


----------



## REO (May 15, 2013)

Not yet



But you're closing in on them!


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 15, 2013)

98 Please?!?!?


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2013)

5 pages and still no fish? wow, is that a record?


----------



## REO (May 16, 2013)

Once we went 4 days with none found. Not so easy with 100 to pick from!


----------



## Renee (May 16, 2013)

Number 48 for Thursday


----------



## madmax (May 16, 2013)

55


----------



## REO (May 16, 2013)

Going to bed now! I'll be back later today!


----------



## happy appy (May 16, 2013)

16 for the 16th of May


----------



## Barefootin (May 16, 2013)

I think I'll that 6 for Thursday.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 16, 2013)

81 for Thurs.


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 16, 2013)

#94 is swimming around and got my attention


----------



## atotton (May 16, 2013)

58 please


----------



## elmerfudd21 (May 16, 2013)

30


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 16, 2013)

71 please.


----------



## bullockcorner (May 16, 2013)

Let's try *49 *for Thursday.


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2013)

_34_


----------



## JaySTL (May 16, 2013)

18


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 16, 2013)

57 FOR Thursday!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 16, 2013)

21!


----------



## REO (May 16, 2013)

Only 42 numbers left!





Don't give up guys!


----------



##  (May 16, 2013)

Just realized I hadn't guessed for Thursday. So my guess is...............

72 !!

Here little fishy, fishy!! You don't have to live in that dark, cold water anymore. I have a nice warm place where you can just lay down and rest ......


----------



## REO (May 16, 2013)

Whooooo!!!! Got one at last!!!!!!!

*72* was right!!!!!

Email me your info please! [email protected]


----------



## MBhorses (May 16, 2013)

25 (I wish I was 25 again lol )

I know I will be getting lucky since it is my birthday today


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 16, 2013)

Missed by one, but a VERY deserving winner!


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday MBhorses!!


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 16, 2013)

How about 19?


----------



##  (May 17, 2013)

rubyviewminis said:


> Missed by one, but a VERY deserving winner!


Thank you very much for your kind words. They mean a lot!


----------



## Barefootin (May 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winner! and best wishes to the birthday girl too. I think I'll throw 53 in the ring and see how I do for Friday.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 17, 2013)

32, here fishy fishy!


----------



## madmax (May 17, 2013)

39 no, not my age, I am far away now from that one!


----------



## JaySTL (May 17, 2013)

96


----------



## atotton (May 17, 2013)

41


----------



## elmerfudd21 (May 17, 2013)

79 please


----------



## happy appy (May 17, 2013)

How about 60?


----------



## bullockcorner (May 17, 2013)

On this beautiful Friday, let's try .....  *33 *


----------



## chandab (May 17, 2013)

I haven't been keeping very good track of numbers, so I hope no one already guessed 43.


----------



## Renee (May 17, 2013)

Number 59 for Friday


----------



## SilverRose Farms (May 17, 2013)

26 Please


----------



## REO (May 17, 2013)

Not yet!



Looks like only 30 numbers yet!

A few people picked "used" numbers. You've got those last two fish cornered!

Come back and try after midnight central time (tomorrow)


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 17, 2013)

67 please.


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 17, 2013)

# 24 for me today please


----------



## MBhorses (May 17, 2013)

thanks you







BSharpRanch said:


> Happy Birthday MBhorses!!


----------



## MBhorses (May 17, 2013)

36


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 17, 2013)

I will try 4 for today! PLEASE?!?!?!?!


----------



## REO (May 17, 2013)

*36* was one! *MBhorses* email me your info!!! [email protected]

There's still one left to find!!!!


----------



## madmax (May 18, 2013)

45


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 18, 2013)

28


----------



## REO (May 18, 2013)

Nope





Looks like there's 25 more left. I'm finally going to bed! I'll be back later today!


----------



## Barefootin (May 18, 2013)

How about 95 for Saturday


----------



## atotton (May 18, 2013)

93 please


----------



## elmerfudd21 (May 18, 2013)

68


----------



## happy appy (May 18, 2013)

How about 70?


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 18, 2013)

# 9


----------



## JaySTL (May 18, 2013)

92


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 18, 2013)

52 please.


----------



## SilverRose Farms (May 18, 2013)

82 Please.


----------



## misty'smom (May 18, 2013)

59 Please!


----------



## Renee (May 18, 2013)

Number 63 for Saturday


----------



## MBhorses (May 18, 2013)

:SoHappy









I am so excited I need something good since i lost a nice filly foal the other week. It is a surprise birthday present( I can't wait to see what I get)



(It is like you all knew I needed to smile )Thank you all for the donates I am so blessed to have sure wonderful folks on here







REO said:


> *36* was one! *MBhorses* email me your info!!! [email protected]
> 
> There's still one left to find!!!!


----------



## REO (May 18, 2013)

I was Sooooo hoping it woulda gotten got by now.





Don't give up! You're closing in!


----------



## Stacy~AK (May 19, 2013)

23 for Saturday


----------



## atotton (May 19, 2013)

86


----------



## elmerfudd21 (May 19, 2013)

47


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 19, 2013)

83


----------



## Barefootin (May 19, 2013)

How about 69 for Sunday morning.


----------



## madmax (May 19, 2013)

91


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 19, 2013)

_# 62



_

_this is really getting exciting!!!_


----------



## happy appy (May 19, 2013)

How about 35?


----------



## SilverRose Farms (May 19, 2013)

46 Please.


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 19, 2013)

I will try 56, Here fishy, fishy, fishy!


----------



## Stacy~AK (May 19, 2013)

64 for Sunday


----------



## REO (May 19, 2013)

Whoooooo!!!!!

*Barefootin* email me your info! [email protected]

Thank you all for playing!!!!!!!!






GAME OVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Barefootin (May 20, 2013)

Oh Boy! What a great way to start the day. Thank you.


----------

